# Ausführbares Programm



## SirWayne (5. Mai 2006)

Könnt mir jemand erklären wie aus meiner Class-Datei ein ausführbares Programm mache?
Also ich hab meine class Datei in eine Bat-Datei gesteckt und funktioniert wunderbar doch der Nachteil ist ich habe jedesmal das Dos-Fenster im Hintergrund.Müsste doch auch anders gehen


----------



## flashray (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

versuchs mal mit


```
start javaw -jar myapplication.jar
```

So wird die Doskonsole zwar erscheinen aber sich gleich wieder schließen.

Vg Erdal


----------



## SirWayne (5. Mai 2006)

ja des problem ist ich hab keine jar -Datei, was mich übrigens auch wundert weil eclipse welche machen sollte


----------



## flashray (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

dann versuchs mal mit:

```
start javaw Myapplication
```

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel26_001.htm#Rxx747java2600104000A021F02C1EA


Vg Erdal


----------

